# Breeder in Southern California?



## dawnpatrol (Apr 16, 2016)

Any recommendations to help narrow my search for breeders in the Southern California area? Looking to purchase end of the year, so figured I should start talking to them now.

Some background on what I'd want in a dog & breeder:

Primarily for companionship 
Black/Tan or Black/Red
No intention to show or compete in any type of competition
Great demeanor - curious yet focused; energetic but not overly energetic
Reputation for good hips and overall health
Females bred minimally - handful of litters a year
Puppies and dogs on site have freedom, lots of interaction, and not kenneled all day

I've budgeted up to $2000 for quality puppy. 

Any suggestions, feedback, or comments would be appreciated!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

West Coast German Shepherds has a brand new litter on the ground. Barbara is very active in the breed and nice to work with.


----------



## dawnpatrol (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks Larhage. Added that to my list of breeders to contact. 

Have you heard of Lundborg-Land's reputation? They say their facility is a German Shepherd heaven, and it really looks that way.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

The breeders who have enough dogs to sell will usually have one or two litters per female per year. They are providing dogs for working homes as well as pets, so they breed quite a few litters. Von Salerno and Grunenfeld also breed some black and reds. 

What I did when searching for a breeder was to look at the pedigrees of the dogs I liked and then check out the kennels they used as sites or bought dogs from for their own breeding lines. Then I was able to add in some smaller breeders, too. 

I'm not going to give personal recommendations on the board because they all have pros and cons and I would rather not post negatives on a public board, but you may PM if you want more detailed recommendations.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

dawnpatrol said:


> Thanks Larhage. Added that to my list of breeders to contact.
> 
> Have you heard of Lundborg-Land's reputation? They say their facility is a German Shepherd heaven, and it really looks that way.


Yes I had a dog from Lumborg Land, loved her very much. Von Salerno also has fabulous dogs. You can PM me for more info if you want.


----------

